# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات سامسونج جالكسي اس ادفينسد Samsung Galaxy S Advance

## mohamed73

*Samsung I9070 Galaxy S Advance*    *مواصفات سامسونج جالكسي اس ادفينسد - Samsung Galaxy S Advance Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أبيض    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 8/16 GB
768 MB RAM
2 GB ROM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 720p      البطارية
البطارية 1500 mAh أمبير
البقاء في وضع الاستعداد في وضع 2G حتى 570 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 550 ساعة
البقاء في وضع التحدث في وضع 2G حتى 15 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 7 ساعات و 20 دقيقة    مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة - TouchWiz 4.0 UI
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1 GHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
خدمة الراديو Stereo FM radio
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 120 جرام
شاشة Super AMOLED باللمس بحجم 4 انش
درجة وضوح الشاشة 480x800 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 9.7 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Galaxy S Advance*
لاتوجد تفنية NFC     *سعر سامسونج جالكسي اس ادفينسد Galaxy S Advance - اسعار Samsung Galaxy S Advance prices*
سعر Galaxy S Advance بالدولار : تقريبا مابين  354 - 362 دولار امريكي
بالنسبة للسعر في مصر والسعودية الجهاز لم يصدر بعد والشركة لم تعلن عن السعر رسميا     صور جالكسي اس ادفينسد , Samsung Galaxy S Advance images    
Samsung Galaxy S Advance

----------

